# Help me select a pair of Binoculars



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I will be making a purchase of Binoculars this week. I am looking at three pair: Leupold Wind River Cascades or Mojave or Nikon Monarchs. I am also trying to figure out if I should get 8X42 or 10X42? I will be using them out west while elk hunting mostly but I could also use them for Michigan deer and other sight seeing and football etc. I am leaning toward the more expensive Mojave in the 8X42 power. I can get the non- camo set for 319$ the 8X42 Cascades are a little cheaper at 269$ or so and the Monarchs are priced more like the Cascades.

Anyone do any research that they can share? I know the Mojave are fog proof and generally a little more high quality.

Any info would be helpful

Please note i can justify about 250-350$ for binoculars and I do not plan on taking out a 2nd mortgage for some exotic Zeiss model becaue i cannot afford them.


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i think you would be fine with either of those selections, it does depend on how far you plan on looking, that is where I have seen high dollar optics be worth their price, i am with you though i cant afford $1500 binos, i have a pair of the scheels optics binoculars, i bought the paragon HD model (about $500) and i absolutely love them, they also make a model that is in your price range i think, this choice also depends on how often you plan on going out west, if its a one time trip i'd say buy the binos in ur range, if you plan on doing this for several years i would look into waiting and buying some good glass, not necesarily the $1500 option but maybe $500-$700, thats my opinion after buying cheaper binos and then getting a decent pair, whatever you buy have fun hunting thats the main thing :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll second the scheels paragons, awesome optics! Plus, warranty you can't beat, give you a new pair on the spot. There is a big difference between the 250-300$ optics to the 450-500$, its not minimal, it's very noticeable...hold out a little longer IMO.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I own a pair of 8x42 Monarchs and have been really satisfied with them. The 8 power isn't bad, but my next pair will be 10 power. For the price they are, you can't go wrong. I'd like to compare them to the new Monarch X optics to see what differences there are. I believe they are in the 5-$600 range, more than you want to spend I know. One day I'll drop some more money on a better pair, but for now, my cheaper Monarchs will work just fine (yes, I consider $250 binocs cheap).

Buy the best you can afford. Don't skimp on optics.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Cabelas has/had a sale on their Alaskan Guide model bino's. Very nice glass for the $$$ Retail for $600 I got them for $500, and a couple months later they were selling for $400. Not sure why they were going so cheap, they had good reviews.

I didn't like the Monarchs or the Predator (steiner). Make sure you look through them before you buy, bino's fit people differently........


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a pair of Nikon Monarch 10x42 and they have been great binos. I don't use them much, I typically grab my Brunton 15x51 though.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you can find a place that carries them, look at the Canon Imaged Stabilized binos. I have a pair of 10x30's and they are impressive for what they cost. With a 30mm objective you would not think that they would transmit enough light, but they do. And the IS is handy as well.

If you don't want to go that route, I'd go Nikon, and would likely go 10x. 8x will be a bit brighter, but I like 10x magnification.

huntin1


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nikon Monarch 10x42 are what I use and I love them.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Wingmaster said:


> Nikon Monarch 10x42 are what I use and I love them.


+1


----------



## tammons (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a pair of 12x56 Monarchs and they are great Binocs.
Heavy though, but I hog hunt in one field that is about 800 yards and a lot of times its very dark, so they come in handy.

They work very well at night in the moonlight. Amazing what you can see at night.


----------



## mrscope (Aug 20, 2010)

Nikon makes great stuff!


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i will humbly suggest Alpen for glass. i just got a set of 10x42 Alpen Apex and i did a side by side comparison with them and the Nikon Monarchs. to me, the alpens had better light transmission and offered more clarity. that being said, they go for about $250 whereas the Monarchs run for $300+


----------



## margaret10200 (Nov 9, 2011)

Escourt spam deleted.


----------

